# rights issue on server 2008 joined with domain on server 2008



## letsnetwork (Feb 16, 2012)

i have a domain server configured on 2008 and another server is configured as terminal services server and this TS is connected to domain. users login on TS server using their domain username and password. but the user policy applied for the users is not working as the users can't work according to granted rights.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are both servers domain members?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/260370


----------

